# Linux >  Linux + PCB CAD

## AntonsK

Cik zheel, ka shii sadalja tuksha.
Tiehsaam visi taadi guru, ka jautaajumu nau, vai tieshaam, neviens neleito Linux?
Diivaini.

Anyway, mosh kaads juuzo kaadu PCB traseeshanas softu uz linuxa, un ir arii teiksim maskavas ielaa kaadu plati iedevis un ir arii kautkas sanaacis?

Interesee tiiri kaadu softu kaads leitojis un kas no taa sanaacis. kaadas probzas, kaadi zemuudens akmenji. traseejis esmu PCADaa tikai, tagad akal mosh pasham buus ko jaauztrasee, shtukoju, par linux alternatiivu...

----------


## Vinchi

Vispār nav mēģināts PCB CAD softs uz linux, domāju ka viss reālāk varētu būt Eagle priekš linux.

----------


## Powerons

100% izstrādāts uz linux  :: 

PCB un shēma uzzīmēta uz Eagle
http://www.cadsoft.de/

Lai arī Eagle nav Open Source, to var pa brīvu nokačāt no viņu lapas,
Arī Ubuntu repozitorijos tas atrodās jau iekšā un Adept instalātorā ierakstot Eagle viņš tur atrodās  :: 
Lai gan no http://www.cadsoft.de/ varētu būt pati svaigākāversija.
Galvenais mīnus ir tāds, ka var uzzīmēt plati ar izmēru 10cm X 8 cm. Ja grib vairāk, tad jāpērk licenze.
Bet no otraas puses ierobežotais izmērs nāk par labu in ir iemesls uzzīmēt kompaktasplates  :: 
Būtiski ir tas, ka Eagle var uzlikt gan uz Linux gan uz Windows un ja kādamir MAC tad arī nevajadzētu būt problēmas!  :: 

Ja kāds grib pamēģināt uz linuxa var paņemt to pašu Eegla projektu, kas bildē, atvērt un pamēģināt kaut ko padarīt.
Eaglefailus var dabūt šinī sadaļā viewtopic.php?f=33&t=3056
Domāju labāk kāds forumā izstrādāts variants būs interesantāks  :: 

Dokumentāciju ar dizainu ja grib izstrādāt arī nav problēmu,
Nu vismaz 6tais Photošops caur Wine gāja praktiski bez gļukiem, par jaunākām versijām nezinu.
Lai arī es biju pieradis pie Photošopa, uz GIMP arī var tīri labi šoto salikt kopā  :: 

Nu ja kāds ko izmēģina rakstiet atsauksmes un ekrāna bildes, kā vis sanāk uz LINUX!  :: 
Gan jau ka mans variants nav vienīgais variants!

----------


## Delfins

> Galvenais mīnus ir tāds, ka var uzzīmēt plati ar izmēru 10cm X 8 cm.


 tieši si iemesla del neizmantoju...  10x8 ir pa maz priekš projekta detaļu izmēra dēļ

----------


## jeecha

KICAD nederees?

----------


## Delfins

es meginaju taja kaut ko taisit, lenam jau shemu sazimeju, talak jau grutak dabut to visu ieks PCB.. lasiju dokumentaciju, baigi sarezgiti no zimesanas viedokla... jaliek tas un tas...

ExpressPCB - pa taisno bliez uz PCB korpusu `outlines`, savieno ar celiniem, druka un gatavs. Samera brivas iespejas.

----------


## defs

Es točno tagad lietoju linux ubuntu,bet daudzko vel nesaprotu.Tagad meģinu to progu palaizt,net man kaut kas nesanāk.Domaju,ka esmu vēl zaļš šaja jomā.

----------


## Delfins

nu lai lietotu, laikam tur vajag pareizi libus salikt... es jau nezin ko tur izmanto - gtk vai vel ko citu.. karoch palaid no konsoles, tad skaties ko konsole izvada.. parasti, ja kada LIB trukst, tad to tur izmet ka erroru

----------


## defs

Man te bija uzraksts,ka neatpazīstot simbolus

----------


## Delfins

Ar simboliem linuxa parastie tiek sauktas f-jas iekš libiem/exēm
Paskaties kas tas par f-ju un meklē google, kura bibliotēka tev trūkst

----------


## defs

Viņš man sitādu uzraksta-gedit nevar noteikt simbolu kodējumu.
Lūdzu pārliecinieties, ka nemēģināt atvērt bināru failu.
Izvēlieties simbolu kodējumu no izvēlnes un mēģiniet vēlreiz.

es daru tā-alt ar f2,tad rakstu ailē palaist ar failu,izvelos no desktop šo progu,ķeksis iekš palaist terminalī.Un it kā manuprāt viss pareizi.un tad sitas uzraksts.

----------


## defs

Man liekas,es kaut ko daru nepareizi...

----------


## defs

viņs saka,ka pašreizējais kodejums utf-8,bet man pagaidam tas neko neizsaka.

----------


## defs

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.p ... 25086.html

re ku forums,kur calis ierakstijis savādāk un aiziet,bet man raksta,ka proga nav pieejama  ::

----------


## Powerons

Eas arī nomocijos ar KiKAD, ne tik daudz ar uzstādīšamu, bet lietošanā neērts un sarežģīts,
mēģināju vēl šādus tādus softus, bet Eagle izrādījās sakarīgākais, nedaudz gan jāiebrauc, kā zīmēt bet pēctam viss aizgāja labi un
tutoriāli netā arī daudz atrodami  ::

----------


## defs

Poweron,es jau gribu to eagle palaizt,bet viņš man negrib uzinstalēties.Tagad mēģinu caur nautilus,bet nav skaidrības,vai daru visu pareizi.Kā jau rakstiju,ar linux esmu iesācējs.

----------


## Delfins

1. taču palaid konsoli ar rokām
2. $cd /kaut/kur/ir/eagle.run
3. sudo $./eagle.xxx.run

ja kaut kas neiet, skatamies konsolē ko izvada...

viegklāk to izdarīt šādi:

sudo ./eagle.run &> eagle-soft.log

vēlāk tajā failā prakstiski viss būs

----------


## defs

Ja palaiž ar alt un f2,ieraksta šo,tad enter,paroli un enter,tad vienkarsi aizveras tas logs ciet un viss,nekas nenotiek.Ja atveru terminali pie piedrumiem un turierakstu,tad viņs saka,ka nav tādas komandas.

----------


## Delfins

takš ievadi precīzus ceļus

cd - tas pats kas Windows - nomainit direktoriju
./eagle....run - tava programma/komanda  iekš konsoles, kad aiziesi uz pareizo direktoriju

nekādu alt+f2 nezinu, iemācies lietot konsoli... tas ir linuxa pamats. ja nemaki konsolē orientētie,s tad nav ko likt virsū linuxu  ::  [ar domu, sudzeties, ka kaut kas neiet]

----------


## defs

nja...nav ko likt,kā ta varēja zināt?
Mošk kaut kas pietrukst,kads draiveris vai kas?

----------


## Delfins

izdari to ko es teicu. linuksā problēmu risināšana notiek tā

1. palaid konsoli
2. izpildi komandu
3. iekopē teksta rezultātu no konsoles forumā
4. pētam, kas ir un kas nav
5. iesakam kaut ko citu izdarīt
6. skaties/izpildi 1. punktu - iterācija pa apli..

Tā ir VISOS linux forumos... atšķirībā no windows...

----------


## defs

Tagad ta -viņs man parāda,ka instalation is complite,spiežu finish,logs aizveras un viss.Programmu sarakstā vins nav ari pēc restarta.

----------


## defs

Paga,atradu failu mapi,no turiene smeginu palaist....

----------


## defs

Labi,paldies visiem!Tagad mēģinašu papētīt pašu progu.

----------


## Powerons

Man uzinstalējās direktorijā     
/opt/eagle-5.4.0/bin/
/opt/eagle-5.4.0/bin/eagle
Tas ir galvenajā partīcijā un lai tur uzinstelētu jāpalaiž instalatora fails ar root tiesībām.
Eegle palaižās uzklikšķinot uz eagle faila norādītajā direktorijā.

Sen tas bija kad instalēju un īsti vairs neaceros, tagat tikai loetoju progu.

bet kaut kad taisīju apdeitu jaunākai versijai, cik atceros viss sanāca tā.
Palaidu konsoli, ar root, ja nau root, tad ieraksta "sudo su" un ir root
Palaidu "mc" lai ērtāk mc-noton comander analogs

Palaidu instalatoru, kas uzinstalējās blakus iepriekšējai versijai iekš  /opt
http://www.cadsoft.de/download.htm

Tālāk var palaist pa tiešo no /opt direktorijas, kā root strādā vienmēr,
bet es uztaisīju ka var strādāt kā parasts lietotājs, jo nokonfigurēju ka eagle mājas direktorija atrodās zem /home/lietotajs

Startup jauno versiju ierakstīju pats /opt/eagle-5.4.0/bin/eagle

----------


## Delfins

> Programmu sarakstā vins nav ari pēc restarta.


 par šito jau protams var pasmieties  ::   Tas tev NAV windows... te nekādi restarti nav vajadzīgi.. tas ir linux! te viss notiek bez restarta

----------


## defs

Nu labi,esmu jau dabujis to etiķeti uz desktop,tā kā varu to visu jau palaist. Paldies par konsultāciju.Godīgi sakot mazliet taja proga ir jaiebrauc.

----------


## Obsis

Man uz lielā datora stāv Ubuntu.
Linuxā kā zināms visas PCB lietas notiek ar Geda palīdzību. Tācu man tas Geda ļoti ļoti nepatika. Vot nepatīk purns un vsjo.
Tāpēc provēju savas abas iemīļotākās - legālo FreePCB un ne tik legālo SprintLayout uzlikt uz Wine. Jo Linux bez Wine protams ir tas pats kas kungs lepnā uzvalkžaketē bet completely bez biksēm. Diemžēl šīs abas ir starp tiem retajiem izņēmumiem, kas ne-wine-izējas. Citiem vārdiem - naīt, kaut pazakar.
Tāpēc nekas cits neatlika kā ierīkot VirtualBox un tajā iekarinātajā WinXP viss notiekās vēl labāk kā īstā Windozē. Protams, sīkas nianses ir, kā piemēram, failu ievietošana un izņemšana tikai caur VirtualBox Shared Folder nevis kā parasts pa tiešo, bet pie tā ātri pieron.

----------


## Powerons

Eagle galīgi neder? Vai nepatīk tas putns? Ir arī priekš Linux.
http://www.cadsoftusa.com/download-eagle/
Šinī pašā topikā sākumā sen atpakaļ tieši Eagle uz Linux ir apspriests.

Sadaļā *Pamācības* ir eagle pamācības kā iesākt zīmēt ar Eagle
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/727...lates-ar-Eagle

Es ar Eagle iesāku zīmēt PCB tikai tapēc ka tā toreiz bija vienīgā sakarīgākā programma kuru atradu priekš Linux
Izrādījās arī ka populāra starp windowsistiem un Ābolistiem

Caur Wine lieliski darbojās shēmu simulators LTspice Kuru var pa brīvu no ražotāja nokačāt, bet tas gan nav PCB zīmētājs.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Vēl kā alternatīva ir kiCAD. Kolēģies lieto, ir apmierināts.

----------


## M_J

Es Linuxā strādāju ar Kicad. Bet šajā forumā un arī šajā tēmā redzu, ka tas nevienam lāgā nepatīk. Pirms dažām nedēļām biju Almiko pēc kārtējām platītēm un sanāca saruna par šo tēmu. Pajautāju, vai kāds Kicadā arī ko taisa? Domāju sagaidīt atbildi, ka tādu praktiski nav. Izrādās ka Kicadā strādājot ļoti daudzi. It īpaši tie, kas iepriekš strādājuši ar PCAD. Arī es iepriekš izmantoju PCAD, bet Obša sabaidīts pārgāju uz brīvo programmatūru.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""bet Obša sabaidīts pārgāju uz brīvo programmatūru""
Nu un kā ir, vai ir labāk??

----------


## M_J

Ir apmēram tāpat. Ir lietas, kas PCAD patika labāk, ir kas KiCad patīk labāk. Būtiski, ka līdz šim ir ar KiCad izdevies uztaisīt visu, ko gribējās. Bet nav jau īsti korekti salīdzināt vecu PCAD ar svaigu KiCad. Galvenais tomēr ir tā labā sajūta, ka tagad viss ir pilnīgi legāli un godīgi.

----------

